# Tuition/lessons south Glos/wiltshire



## Dusty85 (27 July 2014)

Hi all, 

Ive recently moved to a village the Bristol side of Chippenham, just near junction 18 M4. 

I don't know anyone horsey in the area and Im looking for recommendations for lessons to keep my ticking over until I buy a new horse. South Gloucestershire/wiltshire/north somerset area. 

Ive competed BE90/100 so ideally looking for an event type yard rather than big moving warmbloods or your average riding school. I don't however have my own horse currently, so it would need to be on a schoolmaster type/one of their horses. 

Does anyone know of anything? 
Any ideas/suggestions gratefully received- I know there are lots of riders/yards in the area so I have no idea where to start! 

Thanks! xx


----------



## Kaida (8 August 2014)

Have you tried Summerhouse? Although they are a 'riding school' they have horses at all levels and great facilities, not just your average 'plod until told to stop' type of horses...They are about 30 seconds off the motorway at the Gloucester junction.


----------



## Dusty85 (11 August 2014)

Hi, thanks for your reply! 
Funny you should mention summerhouse, I booked a lesson there last week, it's tomorrow morning! Hopeful that it will be the right sort of place!


----------



## _GG_ (11 August 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			Hi, thanks for your reply! 
Funny you should mention summerhouse, I booked a lesson there last week, it's tomorrow morning! Hopeful that it will be the right sort of place!
		
Click to expand...

What time in the morning is it? I could pop over and say hi and talk you through some options as I'm in Gloucester now, but lived in Melksham/Lacock for the past 4.5 years so know lots of places around there...the good ones and the ones to avoid. xx


----------



## Dusty85 (12 August 2014)

It's 10.15 with Sara G. Pm me if you like. Yes do come to say hello; it would be lovely to meet someone from here face to face! 
(Please excuse the way I will ride though, I haven't riden in nearly 6 months and I've lost all my riding muscles!!) xx


----------



## _GG_ (12 August 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			It's 10.15 with Sara G. Pm me if you like. Yes do come to say hello; it would be lovely to meet someone from here face to face! 
(Please excuse the way I will ride though, I haven't riden in nearly 6 months and I've lost all my riding muscles!!) xx
		
Click to expand...

I haven't ridden in over a year and I never judge a person...we've all been there. I can come after anyway if you prefer. 

I'll pm you. Xx


----------



## Dexydoodle (12 August 2014)

Not sure what the stables/ horses are like but my instructor is based in South Glos and I know she teaches at Barton End.  Would highly recommend her, but like I say never ridden there so not sure of the horses!  PM if you like


----------



## Dusty85 (12 August 2014)

Well I'm currently sat in standstill motorway traffic!! Left at 8.45 for a lesson at 10.15 so I could get there with plenty of time! 
There's no way I'll get there for then so they have kindly moved me into a slot in a few hours time , let's just hope I get there in time for that also!! 
Grrr! Motorways! Remind me never to come this way again!


----------



## AmieeT (12 August 2014)

Have no suggestions as I don't compete- but you're very near me too  Welcome to the area- hope you find somewhere nice soon!

Ax


----------



## Dusty85 (12 August 2014)

Thank you AimeeT- I'm went this morning (kindly accompanied by GG!) and had a lovely time. The instructor was nice and gentle which was actually appreciated considering I'm unfit! 

Where abouts are you? I'm in Hinton. (Summerhouse was a bit of a drive but worth it) 

Xx


----------



## AmieeT (13 August 2014)

Glad to hear all went well  Hinton is lovely- there used to be a pub that riders could hack to, but u ddon't know if it still has the paddock now!

Living in Kingswood, stabled in Bitton  

Ax


----------



## _GG_ (13 August 2014)

AmieeT said:



			Glad to hear all went well  Hinton is lovely- there used to be a pub that riders could hack to, but u ddon't know if it still has the paddock now!

Living in Kingswood, stabled in Bitton  

Ax
		
Click to expand...

The Bull. Rather random but Dusty now lives right next door to the cottage I used to live in. Used to be one house and was split into two many years ago. Small world. 

Was lovely to meet you Dusty and any new horse will be lucky to have you when you are ready


----------



## Dusty85 (13 August 2014)

I love The Bull. There is a large over grown bit at the top of he garden (now has kids swings etc in it) but the Landlord is so lovely that I doubt he would mind if anyone did bring horses! There are old pics of The Beaufort hunt meeting there, but not sure if they still do. 

Aww thanks GG that's really kind of you! It was lovely to meet you too. I can't wait for the next one if I'm honest, and so pleased I've found somewhere I can ride in the mean time. You should start again soon too!! I'm next there on the 6th (although contemplating bringing it forwards) so if anyone wants to meet me there for a matter or tea then feel free! 

Ps. I am very sore today!!


----------



## _GG_ (13 August 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			I love The Bull. There is a large over grown bit at the top of he garden (now has kids swings etc in it) but the Landlord is so lovely that I doubt he would mind if anyone did bring horses! There are old pics of The Beaufort hunt meeting there, but not sure if they still do. 

Aww thanks GG that's really kind of you! It was lovely to meet you too. I can't wait for the next one if I'm honest, and so pleased I've found somewhere I can ride in the mean time. You should start again soon too!! I'm next there on the 6th (although contemplating bringing it forwards) so if anyone wants to meet me there for a matter or tea then feel free! 

Ps. I am very sore today!!
		
Click to expand...


Funny you should say that as I've just been offered a mare this morning


----------



## Dusty85 (13 August 2014)

Oooo do tell..... More details please!! Do you think you'll go for it?


----------



## _GG_ (13 August 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			Oooo do tell..... More details please!! Do you think you'll go for it?
		
Click to expand...

No idea yet...will go and see her this week


----------



## Double_choc_lab (15 August 2014)

Dusty - the Beaufort don't meet at the Bull anymore which is a shame but meet not too far away.  You ought to go to some of the meets, especially at the Kennels, 200 out on a Saturday so lots to see.  Lovely riding country around Hinton, Doynton and Dyrham.  Hopefully you find a horse soon.


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2014)

I'm so sorry Double choc lab- I've only just seen this! 

It's a real shame they don't meet there. Are you a member of The Beaufort? I really want to find someone who's going to a meet and tag along with them- husband isn't really horsey and as I'm new to the area I'd love to meet someone who already hunts with them. 

Yes there are lots of horses around here- they constantly ride past my house teasing me! Although I do wonder about the roads, people seem to race around here. 

Are you local? 

GG: if you see this, how did it go seeing that Mare? X


----------



## _GG_ (31 August 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			I'm so sorry Double choc lab- I've only just seen this! 

It's a real shame they don't meet there. Are you a member of The Beaufort? I really want to find someone who's going to a meet and tag along with them- husband isn't really horsey and as I'm new to the area I'd love to meet someone who already hunts with them. 

Yes there are lots of horses around here- they constantly ride past my house teasing me! Although I do wonder about the roads, people seem to race around here. 

Are you local? 

GG: if you see this, how did it go seeing that Mare? X
		
Click to expand...


No...but I'll PM you


----------



## Double_choc_lab (8 September 2014)

Sorry I only dip into this section occasionally.  My daughter was  member the season before last and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Not sure abut this season - we did want to go autumn hunting but horse is a bit below par at the moment and we're having that investigated.  If we do go I can message you - the more the merrier.


----------



## Dusty85 (8 September 2014)

Yes that would be fab actually thanks- would happily tag along


----------



## Kaida (16 October 2014)

Small world - I used to keep my horses in Hinton until I had too many to keep at the competition livery yard and moved to a sole use place...the Bull is nice though 

Glad you enjoyed your lesson at Summerhouse! Motorway is pot luck - 90% of the time it's fine but get it on a bad day and OUCH


----------

